# Hydro graphics "camo dipping"



## Hercules (Nov 28, 2010)

I've got a friend that just got into the hydro graphics business. And it's not the do it yourself kit. He actually spent the money to get the professional kit with tank. He has a facebook page as well. "liquid effects". Has a few pics of skulls and guns that were dipped on there. Also has a list of designs to choose from. He's located in Pensacola. Contact info is below for prices.

[email protected]


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Man that scull looks awesome!


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

awesome!!!!!


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Hercules (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm supposed to be getting my son's .243 stock done within the next few weeks and my buddy is doing his Browning bar and getting the whole thing dipped. Stock, barrel, and scope. Can't wait to see them when they're done.


----------

